# what weight are the pros shooting indoors



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

The main thing to ask yourself... "how is shooting 54lbs working for me?"


----------



## sunburn (Jan 29, 2013)

Most any upper level shooter can get any bow " shoot for them " 
Generally most have a holding weight that just seems work.Build on this.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Most shoot for holding weight and dont' worry about draw weight as they shoot all the time and could probably shoot 70lbs without wearing out.
I have always been told draw weight should be set based on a poundage you can draw well and not tireout before the round is done as indoors speed doesn't matter. Holding weight plays into how well the bow holds at full draw and is personal preference. Some bows are more adjustable independently on these two items some not.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I would go for holding weight and find the poundage the bow will be the steadest for more consestent shooting.


----------

